# Attic cut out...



## adamziegler (Jan 4, 2010)

These bees were going to be removed if I got them or not: http://zigsbees.adamziegler.com/journal/article/fall-cut-out

I went back after sun down and vacuumed the foragers that had returned. Not as much brood comb as I would have hoped.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good. Thanks for the video. 

Glad to see you put your veil on before doing the actual removal. I really believe in telling all newbees to always have on a veil when working bees. Everything else is optional, but, a veil is an essential part of safely working bees.

Don't know if you have tried this or not. I notice you use string to attach the comb to your frames. I like string better than rubber bands also. Easier to handle by yourself. However, to make it easier, I place horizontal wires in the frames (using the holes in the end bars) and that gives you a place to lay the comb before you wrap the string. Just makes it easier.

Thanks again.

cchoganjr


----------



## adamziegler (Jan 4, 2010)

Even with the veil, I still manage to get popped in the face a bit. (The owners got to watch me wince when one got me on the tip of the nose ;-) )

I will have to try string next time. Kite string is what comes to mind... what do you use?

I released the bees this morning (They had ventilation last night through the screen of the bee vac). A number of them are doing an orientation flight like expected, but I have a feeling they are not wanting to stick around.... too much wide flying around the property straight out of the hive.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I use parcel post wrapping twine. (cotton not sisal) It is a cotton string, and as soon as the bees have the comb anchored, they will carry the string outside. Keep in mind if you use the wire, that the wire will be in the middle of the frame, so, the comb will extend out over one side. To keep bee space, orient all the wrapped comb in the same direction and it will have proper bee space. I tack a small nail on the top bar and as I wrap around the frame I tie off on the nail. 

Rubber bands work well, but, more difficult to work with if by yourself.

cchoganjr


----------

